
Ask HN: How much would you pay to have your invoices paid instantly? - aero-
I&#x27;m wondering how much you would be willing to pay, either as a percentage or a flat fee, to have every invoice you send out to clients paid within 24 hours?
======
v0tary
As a managed IT service provider - absolutely nothing. The current fastest
method, credit cards, we don't generally accept. The rates we pay to accept
credit cards or PayPal are already so high - I don't normally accept those
types of payments unless the customer is willing to pay a service fee. In
Canada, we have Interac, which is also instant. But not many of my customers
want to use that either because, you guessed it, service fees. Even then,
these payment methods make their lives easier, not mine. I've built my
business around 15 days min to receive payments. 99% of them are fine with
cheques. So there isn't much incentive for me to consider this.

~~~
aero-
I feel like as somebody that works as a freelancer a big problem for me is
transparent payment terms (net15, net30 ect.) and having money come in sooner
is always better, net present value.

It seems so funny that delayed payments are preferred by so many but it makes
sense. People want to get paid fast, but very few want to pay OTHERS fast.

~~~
aero-
Also I think a more widespread adoption and onboarding to the ACH and soon the
RTP rails would help a bunch. (USA)

